# Building Width?



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2012)

2009 IRC, Table R502.5(1)* Building Width *(feet) note C. Building Width is measured perpendicular to the ridge.

Questions:

1. Is this the entire building width?

2. Or in the case of a part of the building; for example a garage that extends past the rest of the home referring to only that section of the building?

3. Or in the case of a header in the middle of a home; is the width measured at that point of the home only?

Thanks,


----------



## mjesse (Dec 18, 2012)

I have always interpreted 'building width" as the rafter run x2. In a simplified rectangular house, say 28' wide x 50' long, a 14' rafter run will bear on the exterior header.

mj


----------



## Yankee (Dec 18, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> I have always interpreted 'building width" as the rafter run x2. In a simplified rectangular house, say 28' wide x 50' long, a 14' rafter run will bear on the exterior header.mj


I agree. It is that width in the location you are assessing.


----------



## DRP (Dec 19, 2012)

I've visualized the tributary area to the girder or header the table is assuming and describing. The table makes assumptions that may not be true in all cases, for instance joists and rafters may not be running in the same direction.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 19, 2012)

Width of structure loading (Tributary) girder don't read what ain't there.


----------

